
UK government to “opt out” of parts of the European convention on human rights - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2020/sep/13/uk-government-plans-to-remove-key-human-rights-protections
======
bzb5
The part of speedily deporting asylum seekers seems like it may be attractive
to certain countries of the Eu, especially if Turkey keeps pushing.

------
WannaFly
Barbarians don't want to play with European toys like 'human rights'.

------
DerDangDerDang
Stay classy uk.gov

